# Nature rambles



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

As the old dog gets less able to walk I shall be going for more nature rambles on my own with camera.
Today I went out for a couple of hours to a local wood. I've never been good at taking pictures of birds, so I thought I'd get some practice. This is the result......
IMG_7015 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7020 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7030 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7032 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7049 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

My favourite little poser 
IMG_7042 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7044 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7045 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

A few flowers I came across
IMG_7052 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7058 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7059 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7061 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7063 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lovely pictures - is that a marsh tit or willow tit?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some good ones there Rona, good to know springs on the way too.

Hope we are going to get updates on the Bird boxes this year again too!!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Lovely pictures - is that a marsh tit or willow tit?


I've no idea, I've never been a bird watcher and although I know many of the common birds I'm a learner really 



Sled dog hotel said:


> Hope we are going to get updates on the Bird boxes this year again too!!


Already checked it once. No one in residence as yet


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Some from the last few days 
IMG_7224 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7221 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7189 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7187 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7176 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7167 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7142 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Such lovely weather today, I was out nearly all day mostly with dogs but I did one walk on my own.
IMG_7233 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7236 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

Think this may have been a Raven 
IMG_7240 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7254 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7263 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

Found this laying in a sunny place, took a few pics and left it still soaking up the rays 
IMG_7267 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7269 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7274 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7279 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7282 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

One day I will get a decent shot of a Gold Crest 
IMG_7306 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
It's my new challenge  Little devils sit there like perfect little posers for just seconds, I've just got them in focus and they wave goodbye before I get the picture


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a lot seen this week. I think it's down to the cold wind we've had for most of it.
When I did see something interesting I had to try and stop a deaf dog and take a photo at the same time 
Doesn't make for quality snaps :Shamefullyembarrased
IMG_7542 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7508 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7524 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7528 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7353 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7439 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7444 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7447 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lovely photo's, Rona. You get good wildlife there.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like you have some lovely walks. I have next week off so am hoping to get out and about a bit more. I am very envious of your redpoll and that is a crazy yellow fungus - do you know what it is? It looks like the tree's innards are spilling out. Completely agree about goldcrests  No frogspawn in my pond  but on the other hand the slowworms have just woken up,


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Looks like you have some lovely walks. I have next week off so am hoping to get out and about a bit more. I am very envious of your redpoll and that is a crazy yellow fungus - do you know what it is? It looks like the tree's innards are spilling out. Completely agree about goldcrests  No frogspawn in my pond  but on the other hand the slowworms have just woken up,


I assumed that the Fungus was Yellow brain fungus (Tremella mesenterica)
I thought I must have missed the red polls in the past, being that I'm not really a bird person, but there was a post on a local website from someone who lives near, saying that it's the first time they've had redpolls on their bird feeders.
Unfortunately the frogspawn is in a large puddle which is likely to dry out before they reach maturity 
Not seen a Slowworm yet despite checking my reptile refuges

Hope you have a good time out and about next week  Forecast here isn't particularly good


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

These all from my walk today
IMG_7869 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7878 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7884 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7908 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7939 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7947 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7951 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7954 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7963 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7972 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7975 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

Best I could do, there were 5 flying around the same spot but not landing for long.
IMG_7983 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7985 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7993 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7994 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

Someone was nest building 
IMG_8003 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_8024 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_8044 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_8031 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A few from in the week
IMG_7694 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7653 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7656 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7715 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7716 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Caption for your last 2 photo's. "I am sure there is a spider here. Do not drive off til I get it!"

They are all super photo's though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I just realised Ive been missing out on a lot not sure how, so just had a real good catch up. Some fantastic ones there Rona, really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Me too, some stunning photos @rona


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely photos.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

This weeks sightings 

































My nest box that I made and put out in the woods


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some truly great sightings this week again Rona and some really lovely photos too, and I'm pleased to see that your next box is in use again this year.
After keep asking you I missed it. I keep missing the thread coming up in the listings, must remember to check for updates.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Some truly great sightings this week again Rona and some really lovely photos too, and I'm pleased to see that your next box is in use again this year.
> After keep asking you I missed it. I keep missing the thread coming up in the listings, must remember to check for updates.


I thought you'd be interested in the last picture 

This section never shows in new posts. I've asked about it on the help section but no one answers


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> I thought you'd be interested in the last picture
> 
> This section never shows in new posts. I've asked about it on the help section but no one answers


That's how I miss them then. I hope they can sort it out, because there are some great regular updates, and its lovely to see them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a lot this week, there's been a biting wind, but I did get a couple that are special to me 

This because after years of trying to get a good picture of an Orange Tip butterfly, only the second one I saw this year came and posed right in front of me 





And then this little Treecreeper, who continued to build it's nest, even though I was standing there 






A few of the other things I saw








This little girl was very annoyed with me because I was stopping her making her nest, so I moved on rather swiftly






First Orchid








I just thought this looked spectacular against the darkened sky


Actually more there than I thought


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Then nature in the raw
Came across this newly dead Robin and the ants were already at work raiding it for sustenance


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunning photos @rona. I don't get notifications on this thread either, so annoying as I don't want to miss any of the pictures.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Stunning photos @rona. I don't get notifications on this thread either, so annoying as I don't want to miss any of the pictures.


I'll usually put most on a Sunday as I get to go out more at weekends


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

rona said:


> I'll usually put most on a Sunday as I get to go out more at weekends


I'll try & remember that!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rona they are beautiful, you should enter some of them in BBC Countryfile 2017 calendar competition when it opens.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> Rona they are beautiful, you should enter some of them in BBC Countryfile 2017 calendar competition when it opens.


Which ones?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

You might have to do a poll on here, there are so many good ones.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

More plants this week. Getting increasingly hard to catch birds as the foliage has now sprouted and the insects aren't out in force yet.


The beauty of weed seeds 




Keep checking these to see if the early Skippers are on them.


Was starting to worry about our Ash trees, they are so far behind, I'd begun to wonder if they had Ash dieback


But there's life beginning to show








The May is out at last


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow, lovely photos. Thanks for posting these


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just too many this week 














Not sure if you can see what this is?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Then there's this special picture of my bird box in the wood 


Does anyone know what this is? 
I have my suspicions and have contacted the wildlife trust who manage the land


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll stick my neck out and suggest nightingale......

Lovely pics as usual - do you have a macro lens for the insects?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> I'll stick my neck out and suggest nightingale......
> 
> Lovely pics as usual - do you have a macro lens for the insects?


That's what I thought. No reply from the wildlife trust as yet.

It's just a point and shoot camera, no interchangeable lens.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> That's what I thought. No reply from the wildlife trust as yet.
> 
> It's just a point and shoot camera, no interchangeable lens.


Great photos Rona, your photography gets better and better. Glad to see the progress in the nest box too.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The insects are now out in force............


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Then there's the other creatures and plants






















Unfortunately, when I saw this chap, I didn't have my good camera with me because rain had been forecast


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Lovely, thank you for posting and making me smile


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A tiny tiny Roesel's Bush-Cricket




A bit of wood art










Burnet Companion day flying moth


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A few things that aren't exactly wildlife but seen on my walks 




Piglets


With momma


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Rona, this should be made a sticky so when summers over and its all grey and gloom and bare twigs it will give us something to cheer us up and keep us going to spring again.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lots of mini creatures this week. Especially the baby Crickets 






First Caterpillar


Hundreds of these




















First sighting of these too 






Picture of the week


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Absolutely stunning pictures as always @rona. I'm loving smaller creatures theme - I've a real interest in the smaller beings. Do you have any idea what the brown spider is? I saw some on my walk today & not come across those before. I love the crab spider, we usually get a few of those in the ivy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Matrod said:


> Absolutely stunning pictures as always @rona. I'm loving smaller creatures theme - I've a real interest in the smaller beings. Do you have any idea what the brown spider is? I saw some on my walk today & not come across those before. I love the crab spider, we usually get a few of those in the ivy.


Thanks. The whole place has come alive since the Bramble flowers opened 
I believe it's a Grass spider but could be a Nursery web spider


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Some great photos again Rona, and it also took me back a bit when we used to take my daughter on nature hunts when she was small she always called them mini beasts.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely. Do you know what the brown moth is? I found one in the garden last night but haven't managed to id it yet.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Lovely. Do you know what the brown moth is? I found one in the garden last night but haven't managed to id it yet.


Not sure but I think it could be http://ukmoths.org.uk/species/anthophila-fabriciana/pair-in-cop/

I've seen several over the last couple of weeks


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

That's it but Oh how embarrassing! Found in the garden with a favourite food of nettles!

This is my one


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> That's it but Oh how embarrassing! Found in the garden with a favourite food of nettles!
> 
> This is my one
> View attachment 273356


Looks like yours was resting. I'm sure mine was displaying for a mate, it had a very odd posture with it's bum in the air 
Actually, it looks as if it's have a pee


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Spider week

































Chuffed with this one


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oooh I do love a spider . That last pic is fantastic


----------

